# The Song Name Game



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 6, 2009)

I remember there being one of these threads back in the summer but I haven't seen it for awhile so I decided to get it back and going again.

The rules basically are, you have to post the name of a song begins with the last letter of the previously posted song.

_ex. One Love - Bob Marley & The Wailers

*Next Post
*Everlong - Foo Fighters

------------------------------------------

_I'll get things started off.

Thing's Done Changed - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Do You Feel Like We Do - Peter Frampton


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

One - Metallica


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Ego Trippin' - De La Soul


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

No Sleep 'Til Brooklyn - Beastie Boys

[Like this, right? As in the correct way to play?]


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 7, 2009)

Neva scared - Bone crusher


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Dust in the wind - Kansas


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - BTO


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

The Joker - Steve Miller Band


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Renegade - Styx


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Expendable Youth - Slayer


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hair of the Dog - Nazareth


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Get A Haircut - George Thorogood


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

The Weight - The Band


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

No Sugar Tonight [New Mother Nature] - Guess Who


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Epic - Faith No More


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't You Hear Me Knocking - The Rolling Stones


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Sign of the Cross - Iron Maiden


----------



## stumps (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr Parker you sound old. lol thats more less what I listen to.

sugar sugar the archies


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin

I'm 18.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Stayin' Alive - The Bee Gees


----------



## stumps (Dec 7, 2009)

love me tender- elvis


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Rainmaker - Iron Maiden


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Ride The Lightning - Metallica


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Grillz - Nelly

[Just for the wangsters and Jersey Boi!]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Brooklyn *Z*oo - Ol' Dirty Bastard


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Out of the Shadows - Iron Maiden


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

East Bound and Down - Jerry Reed


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Danse Macabre - Camille de Saint Saens

DAMN. I must be fucking ancient...


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 7, 2009)

End of the Night - The Doors


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Take the Money and Run - Steve Miller Band


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

New York City - HORSE the band


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

You Might Think I'm Crazy - The Cars


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

You Rock My World - Michael Jackson


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Runnin' Down A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 7, 2009)

You're My Flame - Zero 7


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Le Sacre du Printemps - Igor Stravinsky


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Le Sacre du Printemps - Igor Stravinsky


Way to fuck up the thread.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 7, 2009)

i didnt see anything wrong with his choice of music... looked to me like you were just trying to boost your post count


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> You're My Flam*e* - Zero 7





Brevity said:


> *L*e Sacre du Printemps - Igor Stravinsky


*Does NOT match!*



SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i didnt see anything wrong with his choice of music... looked to me like you were just trying to boost your post count


Nobody else wanted to play. And I care not about post count, the petty shit on the forum I care about is rep. Anyways, back to the thread, I'll post a song now.

Space Oddit*y* - David Bowie


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

You suck - by me


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You suck - by me


Kiss my ass - Also by me


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

suck on the straw - crunchy black


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> *Does NOT match!*


oh an it looked to be accidental cuz it matched the one before you posted a second one in a row.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

what is love - haddaway


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

every girl - young money


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

I went 5 back, not one of them ended in 'L'


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

Listen to the Music - Doobie Brothers


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

come out and play - the offspring


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 8, 2009)

It amazes me how I joined before both of you, yet one of you has 2000 posts and the other 1000 posts. I'm not even up to a hundred, lol. I guess I know how they got so high now.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

boy that one month difference is killer. lol nah i lurked for a few months before i started postin a lot. i got nearly all of the posts in the last month or so. There are some good conversations in the toke an talk forums and hallucinatories forum. 
thanks for spoiling the game. i like how you dont say anything about brevity joining in october or november with 3000+ posts.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

I love that he didn't. I've heard WAY to much about it.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

lol i bet some guy got all up in your case about it. I was thinkin wtf does it matter. any ways how about another fine selection to start the game back up


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2009)

Great white buffalo-ted nugent


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Great white buffalo-ted nugent


Again, way to fuck up the thread.

Oye Como Va - Carlos Santana


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 8, 2009)

*A*nd We Thought That Nation-States Were A Bad Idea - _Propagandhi_


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 8, 2009)

*A*CT II: All is Ash or The Light Shinning Through It - _The Sound Of Animals Fighting_


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> boy that one month difference is killer. lol nah i lurked for a few months before i started postin a lot. i got nearly all of the posts in the last month or so. There are some good conversations in the toke an talk forums and hallucinatories forum.
> thanks for spoiling the game. i like how you dont say anything about brevity joining in october or november with 3000+ posts.


I wasn't trying to be rude or anything, was just saying, lol.

And yeah, I definitely lurked a lot before starting to makes some posts.

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 8, 2009)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2009)

No more mr.nice guy-Alice cooper


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 8, 2009)

now your gone-basshunter


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 8, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> now your gone-basshunter



Ein Lied fur Dich - Die Artze


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Honey Bee - Muddy Waters


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> now your gone-basshunter


AAAAAAHHHHH!

Eye of The Tiger - Journey


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Riot Maker - Tech N9ne


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Riot Maker - Tech N9ne


Radio - Alkaline Trio


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Radio - Alkaline Trio


Good one.

One More Drink - LUDA.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

The Logical Song - Supertramp


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Take a Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Wrathchild-iron maiden


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The Logical Song - Supertramp


Gimme Some Salt - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Dreams we conceive-TSO


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Dreams we conceive-TSO


Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


Eve of Seduction-Symphony x


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Eve of Seduction-Symphony x


Neck Breakin - Jehst


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Neck Breakin - Jehst


Night of the long knives-ac/dc


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Night of the long knives-ac/dc


Samson - Regina Spektor


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Samson - Regina Spektor


No prayer for the dying-Iron Maiden


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Gates of Tomorrow-Iron Maiden


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Waiting for my Ruca - Sublime


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ace of spades - Motorhead


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Smoke my gun _ Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Naked - Reef


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

_Der Frühling - Johannes Brahms_


----------



## madcatter (Dec 9, 2009)

Great Balls of fire-Jerry leelewis


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Expecting to Fly - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yon Andante spianato in G major and Grande Polonaise brillante in E-flat major - Frédéric Chopin


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yon Andante spianato in G major and Grande Polonaise brillante in E-flat major - Frédéric Chopin


Ram it Down-Judas Priest


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Ram it Down-Judas Priest


 nigga got popped - project pat


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> nigga got popped - project pat


Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground - White Stripes


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Downer - Nirvana


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground - White Stripes


Devil's Child-Judas Priest


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Downer - Nirvana


Rapperfection - Edan


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Devil's Child-Judas Priest


Dago Mentality - Ricochet Kalashnekoff


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Rapperfection - Edan


Night Crawler-Judas Priest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Night Crawler-Judas Priest


_Ruhe, Süßliebchen - Johannes Brahms_


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Night Crawler-Judas Priest


Re-hash - Gorillaz


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Re-hash - Gorillaz


Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Happy Jack - The Who


 keep on loving you - REO speedwagon


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Remember the Time - Michael Jackson


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Happy Jack - The Who


Kill City - Iggy Pop


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Remember the Time - Michael Jackson


Earth is the Place - Nathan Haines


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> keep on loving you - REO speedwagon


Über Die See - Johannes Brahms


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Ego - Betonce LOL


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Über Die See - Johannes Brahms


Exciter-Judas Priest


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Über Die See - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Ego - Betonce LOL


Too old to rock 'n' roll to old to die-Jethro Tull


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Exciter-Judas Priest


Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secured - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Too old to rock 'n' roll to old to die-Jethro Tull


Everybody's Free (to wear sunscreen) - Baz Luhrman


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Red Light Indicates Doors Are Secured - Arctic Monkeys


Delivering the Goods-Judas Priest


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Everybody's Free (to wear sunscreen) - Baz Luhrman


Electric Eye-Judas Priest


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Delivering the Goods-Judas Priest


Saddest Song - The Ataris


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Why the laughter?? 

God Gave Rock 'n Roll To you -Argent


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Saddest Song - The Ataris


Good lovin gone bad-Bad Company


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Why the laughter??
> 
> God Gave Rock 'n Roll To you -Argent


Ug - Mr Scruff



Mindmelted said:


> Good lovin gone bad-Bad Company


Dangermouse - G.O.D


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Enter Sandman - Metallica


Night comes down-Judas Priest


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Night comes down-Judas Priest


Nie Wieder Kreig, Nie Mehr Las Vegas - Die Artze


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Nie Wieder Kreig, Nie Mehr Las Vegas - Die Artze


Seagull-Bad Company


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Long Time Ago - Eek-A-Mouse


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

_O Liebliche Wangen - Johannes Brahms
_


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Long Time Ago - Eek-A-Mouse


Orion the hunter-Symphony x



Brevity said:


> _O Liebliche Wangen - Johannes Brahms_


Neon Knights-Black Sabbath


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Orion the hunter-Symphony x
> 
> 
> 
> Neon Knights-Black Sabbath


Symphony No. 8 - Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 9, 2009)

83 Wildin' - Edan


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Symphony No. 8 - Ludwig Van Beethoven


8 Mile - Eminem

Edit: Fuck, Ninja'd.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 9, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> 83 Wildin' - Edan


Number of the Beast-Iron Maiden




The Real Peter Parker said:


> 8 Mile - Eminem


 
Everywhere-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

The End - The Doors

End, The - The Doors


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Du Hast - Rammstein


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Du Hast - Rammstein


The Hunter-Iced Earth


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The Hunter-Iced Earth


Rappers Delight - Grand Master Flash


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 10, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Rappers Delight - Grand Master Flash


Travel in Stygian-Iced Earth


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Travel in Stygian-Iced Earth


Neon Wilderness - The Verve


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 10, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Neon Wilderness - The Verve


Satans fall-Mercyful Fate


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Satans fall-Mercyful Fate


Lazy Confessions - Moldy Peaches


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 10, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Lazy Confessions - Moldy Peaches


She's Tight-Cheap Trick


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She's Tight-Cheap Trick


Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing to say -The Kinks


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 10, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon


[youtube]1PNNySDMa6A[/youtube]


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

You and Me Song - The Wannadies


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 10, 2009)

[youtube]1aW37BGn3ls[/youtube]


----------



## madcatter (Dec 10, 2009)

Got my mojo working... Various blues artists...


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

No Expectation - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

No Woman - Bob Marley


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

N.I.G.G.E.R. - Nas


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

[Killin me with the fuckin n's dog]

Need For Speed - Petey Pablo


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragula - Rob Zombie


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Aqualung - Jethro Tull


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Get Away - Mobb Deep


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Yesterday Don't Mean Shit - Pantera


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha, this song has been posted like three times. 

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Haha, this song has been posted like three times.
> 
> The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


[If it was posted three times, I did it first!]

Nocturnal Crucifixion - Dying Fetus.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Nocturen Op. 9 No. 3 - Frédéric Chopin


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> [If it was posted three times, I did it first!]


I believe I was actually the first to post it!  Lol

3 Little Birds - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> I believe I was actually the first to post it!  Lol
> 
> 3 Little Birds - Bob Marley & The Wailers


3 Little Birds was posted 3 times as well 

Strange Lovin' - Slim Harpo


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

'N' Fuck the letter "N" - Peter Parker


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Never enough "N"! - Brevity, The Soul of Wit!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Never enough "N"! - Brevity, The Soul of Wit!


Nincompoop - Peter Parker


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Peter Parker Is A Moron!! - Brevity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Peter Parker Is A Moron!! - Brevity


No, That Was A Lie, Brevity's the Biggest of All Morons - Parker


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

So not True! Sheesh, you should've been an abortion! - Brevity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So not True! Sheesh, you should've been an abortion! - Brevity


Nope, ya wrong, I'm better than you [and everyone else on this site] - Jersey boi


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

u know you cant lace my boots when it comes to growing matters so its pointless for u to try - LUDACRIS


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> u know you cant lace my boots when it comes to growing matters so its pointless for u to try - LUDACRIS


You don't know anything about anything, metal sucks - OODN


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah the post you quoted wasn't Cloud City, it was CloudCity exposing Cloud City as you. Is this beyond you? You do see that those are two different users? It's obvious that CloudCity was created to antagonize Cloud City for being a troll - CloudCity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yeah the post you quoted wasn't Cloud City, it was CloudCity exposing Cloud City as you. Is this beyond you? You do see that those are two different users? It's obvious that CloudCity was created to antagonize Cloud City for being a troll - CloudCity


Lean On Me - Bill Withers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

Echoes - Pink Floyd

Fuckin' love that song!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Evil - Willie Dixon (for Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Echoes - Pink Floyd
> 
> Fuckin' love that song!





Brevity said:


> Evil - Willie Dixon (for Howlin' Wolf)


Fail.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope! Plurality is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

Lean On Me - Bill Withers


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


You've Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Good for you but I'm not hiding anything - Brevity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Good for you but I'm not hiding anything - Brevity


Get the fuck out with that bullshit and only post songs now - Peter Parker

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The Ocean - Led Zeppelin





DazedNBlazed said:


> The Ocean - Led Zeppelin





Brevity said:


> The Ocean - Led Zeppelin





The Real Peter Parker said:


> [If it was posted three times, I did it first!]





DazedNBlazed said:


> I believe I was actually the first to post it!





The Real Peter Parker said:


> The Ocean - Led Zeppelin



You are wrong! I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Probably not from the looks of it! - Brevity


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You are wrong! I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last.


You also posted like 30 songs in a row.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Probably not from the looks of it! - Brevity


The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> You also posted like 30 songs in a row.


23 but still. TO MANY SPIDEY!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

nincompoops, I post 23 times in a row because I'm awesome - The Real Peter Parker... after a few weeks nobody had played the game, so I decided to play by myself...


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

A few days. The thread's only been open five days, lol.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> nincompoops, I post 23 times in a row because I'm awesome - The Real Peter Parker... after a few weeks nobody had played the game, so I decided to play by myself...


I'm not hating, you definitely got the thread going, even though it's pretty much just me, you and Brevity, lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Love Street - The Doors


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

The thing I am thinking is Mindmelted is my long lost twin - Peter Parker


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Not bad for the most part, good taste, but not a perfect symmetry for me. - Brevity


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Not bad for the most part, good taste, but not a perfect symmetry for me. - Brevity


Every Breath You Take - Police


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Every breath you take and every move you make 
Every bond you break 
Every step you take, I'll be watching you 
Every single day and every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you stay, I'll be watching you 
Oh can't you see you belong to me? 
How my poor heart aches with every step you take 
Every move you make and every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake, I'll be watching you 
Since you've gone I've been lost without a trace 
I dream at night 
I can only see your face 
I look around but it's you I can't replace 
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace 
I keep crying baby, baby please 

Oh can't you see you belong to me? 
How my poor heart aches with every step you take 
Every move you make 
And every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake, I'll be watching you 
Every move you make 
Every step you take, I'll be watching you, I'll be watching you 
Every breath you take 
Every move you make 
Every bond you break 
Every step you take, I'll be watching you 
Every single day 
Every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you stay, I'll be watching you 
Every move you make 
Every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake, I'll be watching you 
Every single day 
Every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you stay, I'll be watching you 
Every breath you take 
Every move you make 
Every bond you break 
Every step you take, I'll be watching you 
Every single day 
Every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you stay, I'll be watching you 
Every move you make 
Every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake, I'll be watching you 
Every single day 
Every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you stay, I'll be watching you 
Every breath you take 
Every move you make 
Every bond you break 
Every step you take, I'll be watching you

- Sting


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Every Breath You Take - Police


Elegy-Jethro Tull


You don't have to be old to be wise-Judas Priest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yoshimi Battles The Purple Robots - Flaming Lips

can i get in on this banter too?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Sure Ruderalis! Just follow the song name scheme! - Brevity


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

aw hells yeah

Easy Rider - Iggy Pop


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

that is an absolute tune.

After The Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lacrimosa from Requiem - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Mephistos Höllenrufe op. 101 - Johanns Strauss II


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

1000 Words - Dans le Sac vs Scroobius Pip

best artists' names ever


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

More like Daniel Stephens and David Peter Mead


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

i'll take ur word for it. i like the word scroobius. it's fun to say

Natural Blues - Moby


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Song Remains The Same, The - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Elena Katschernin RMX - Metaphi


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Xerbstgefühl - Johannes Brahms


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xerbstgefühl - Johannes Brahms


Lake Of Fire - Meat Puppets


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Ein ma czego trzeab - Frédéric Chopin


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Bible Black - Heaven and Hell


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Kash Under Glass - Bongzilla


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Scooby dooby doo - Ben Raleigh


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

One Change - Hawkwind


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

YobSmoke said:


> One Change - Hawkwind


Every time the song ends with 'e' or 'n' - Pete


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

No Class - Motorhead


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Satanic Rites of Drugula - Electric Wizard


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

About a girl - Nirvana


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Land of Some Other Order - Earth


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

G-Spot Tornado - Frank Zappa


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Ocean, The - Led Zeppelin


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Nebuchadnezzar's Dream - Sleep


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Misery - The Beatles


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

You Bet We've Got Something Personal Against You - Black Flag


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Marijuana - Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

And your bird can sing - The Beatles


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

God Bows To Math - Minutemen


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

YobSmoke said:


> God Bows To Math - Minutemen


Hotter than Hell-Kiss


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Little Anna Mae - Muddy Waters


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Little Anna Mae - Muddy Waters


Eat Me Alive-Judas Priest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


Killing Machine-Judas Priest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Escape - Metallica


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Escape - Metallica


Evening Star-Judas Priest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Return of the Jedi - Williams/Lucas


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 12, 2009)

Intergalactic - Beastie Boys


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Call of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Call of Ktulu - Metallica


 
Until it Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Return of the Jedi - Williams/Lucas


 
Iced Earth - Iced Earth




DazedNBlazed said:


> Intergalactic - Beastie Boys


Child of dreams - TSO


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Salisbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Like a rolling stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## madcatter (Dec 12, 2009)

Even in the quietest moments.... supertramp


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 12, 2009)

slob on my knob - Juicy Jay


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Baker Man - Laid Back


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 12, 2009)

No Cars Go - Arcade Fire


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 12, 2009)

only you - the platters


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Ecstacy - Lou Reed


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 13, 2009)

YYZ - Rush


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 13, 2009)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)

Tnt - ac/dc


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 13, 2009)

The Continuing Story Of Bungalow Bill by The Beatles


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 13, 2009)

Rivers of Babylon - Sublime


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 14, 2009)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 14, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Salvador - Jamie T


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 14, 2009)

Ramblin Man - Cisco Houston


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 14, 2009)

Naima - John Coltrane


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 14, 2009)

All Along The Watchtower - Bob Dylan


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 14, 2009)

Riders On the Storm - the Doors


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Make You Feel Better - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 14, 2009)

Redemption Song - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ganja Smuggling - Eek-a-mouse


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Getting Better - The Beatles


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rebel, Rebel - David Bowie


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 14, 2009)

Limelight - Rush


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

THE OCEAN BY LED FUCKING ZEPPELIN!!!!!

HAHA


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 15, 2009)

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> THE OCEAN BY LED FUCKING ZEPPELIN!!!!!
> 
> HAHA


+rep for the 100th time posted, lol.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 15, 2009)

Suzie Q - CCR!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Riders On the Storm - the Doors


Mother and Son- TSO



ruderalis88 said:


> Make You Feel Better - Red Hot Chili Peppers


Ride on my Way- MSG



DazedNBlazed said:


> Redemption Song - Bob Marley & The Wailers


Gemini Dream- Moody Blues



ruderalis88 said:


> Ganja Smuggling - Eek-a-mouse


Goodbye- Night Ranger



Brevity said:


> Getting Better - The Beatles


Rock "N" Roll Rebel- Ozzy



ruderalis88 said:


> Rebel, Rebel - David Bowie


Love is a Battlefield- Pat Benatar



DazedNBlazed said:


> Limelight - Rush


The Dogs of War- Pink Floyd



Brevity said:


> THE OCEAN BY LED FUCKING ZEPPELIN!!!!!
> 
> HAHA


Nobody's Hero- Rush



DazedNBlazed said:


> No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age


Silent Lucidity- Queensryche


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

The Ocean is timeless. It keeps no record. It goes on and on, and on and on and on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Suzie Q - CCR!!!


Queen of the Reich- Queensryche


----------



## madcatter (Dec 15, 2009)

Here comes the Sun- the Beatles


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Here comes the Sun- the Beatles


Need Some Love- Rush


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Need Some Love- Rush


Everybody Hurts - R E M


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Everybody Hurts - R E M


Stormrider- Iced Earth


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Rasputin - Boney M


Nobody's Fool- Cinderella


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Lithium - Nirvana


Melancholy(Holy Martyr)- Iced Earth


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Easy and Slow - The Dubliners


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


Exciter- Judas Priest




ruderalis88 said:


> Easy and Slow - The Dubliners


Watching over me- Iced Earth


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Eilidon - Big Country


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Eilidon - Big Country


Night Bird Flying- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

Glass Onion - The Beatles


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Glass Onion - The Beatles


 
No One Like You- Scorpions


----------



## Wordz (Dec 15, 2009)

USA-holes NOFX


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

[youtube]-42ZFa2nuxs[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 16, 2009)

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


Lady Evil- Black Sabbath



Brevity said:


> Lady Madonna - The Beatles
> 
> [youtube]-42ZFa2nuxs[/youtube]


Astronomy- Blue Oyster Cult



DazedNBlazed said:


> American Pie - Don McLean


Every Man Should Know- Blackfoot


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Lady Evil- Black Sabbath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lean On Me - Bill Withers
You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive
What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Lean On Me - Bill Withers
> You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive
> What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


Exodus- Bob Marley

Train,Train- Blackfoot

Evil Dick- Body Count


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 16, 2009)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - Beatles

Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan

Kaya - Bob Marley


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 16, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


Rocket- Def Leppard



Brevity said:


> Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - Beatles
> 
> Down the Drain- Chickenfoot
> 
> ...


Avenlda Revoluclon- Chickenfoot


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY POST!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 16, 2009)

Technically, it's my post seeing as I started it. 

But what the hell is going on, are we posting one song or three now?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just following the trend!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY POST!


He put his responses inside the quote. 

YMCA - Village People

In The Navy - Village People

Macho Man - Village People


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU MEAN!!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU MEAN!!!!


He put two of his 3 responses to your three responses inside the quote brackets.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not Happening! -Creedence


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 16, 2009)

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn. Dazed won....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

New York City - The Village People


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 17, 2009)

you and me together - miley cyrus


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> you and me together - miley cyrus


Ready for the 80's - Village People


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Dazed and confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Y Control - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Laughing - The Guess Who


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Get Rhythm - Johnny Cash


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic Night - Village People


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Take The Box - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Xieberstreu Op. 3 No.1 - Johannes Brahms


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Xieberstreu Op. 3 No.1 - Johannes Brahms


18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Eminence Front - The Who


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tar Kisses - Throwing Muses


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 17, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Tar Kisses - Throwing Muses



Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

TUNE

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 17, 2009)

Emit Remus red hot chili peppers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath

I'm sure you all know the artist.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 17, 2009)

Hustlin - Rick Ross


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 17, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Southern Man - Neil Young


Northern Califoolya - E-40


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> Northern Califoolya - E-40


Another Life- Iron Maiden


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 17, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Everlong - Foo Fighters


Girl From The North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

The Ocean by you know who...


----------



## madcatter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nights in white satin- Procul harem


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 17, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Nights in white satin- Procul harem


New York City - Village People


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

You're my best friend - Queen

[youtube]ogfer-ITVSE[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Diet - Village People


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

THE OCEANNNNNN - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

New Born - Muse


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> New Born - Muse


Necrophilla- Savatage


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Necrophilla- Savatage


Action Man - Village People


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Action Man - Village People


 
Now!- Scorpions


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Now!- Scorpions


Whack Rappers - Afroman


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


Passion rules the Games- Scorpions


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Passion rules the Games- Scorpions



Stuipid - Mac Dre


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 18, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Stayin' Alive - The Bee Gees



The Bee Gees? 

*mike shakes head in disgust*.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> Stuipid - Mac Dre


Damien- Iced Earth


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> The Bee Gees?
> 
> *mike shakes head in disgust*.


Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a woman's man, no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm.
I've been kicked around since I was born.
And now it's all right, it's O.K.
And you may look the other way.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.
Whether you're a brother
Or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin'
And ev'rybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive.
Stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive. 
Well now, I get low and I get high
And if I can't get either I really try.
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose.
You know it's all right, it's O.K.
I'll live to see another day.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.
Whether you're a brother
Or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin'
And ev'rybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive.
Stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive. 
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Stayin' alive
Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a woman's man, no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm.
I've been kicked around since I was born.
And now it's all right, it's O.K.
And you may look the other way.
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man.
Whether you're a brother
Or whether you're a mother,
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin'
And ev'rybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive.
Stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha,
Stayin' alive. 
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Stayin' alive
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Life goin' nowhere. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Stayin' alive 

[youtube]IHWeuQyFouo[/youtube]

[Fuck yourself.]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats not very nice now peter


----------



## shylas (Dec 18, 2009)

So what was the las official song... Damien?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes Damien was


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes Damien was


Sick of You - GWAR


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> Sick of You - GWAR


Unknown Caller- U2


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 18, 2009)

Roseta Stoned - Tool


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Roseta Stoned - Tool


Darker Days-UFO


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 18, 2009)

Stranger in a strange land-Iron Maiden (Eddie loves you)


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> Stranger in a strange land-Iron Maiden (Eddie loves you)


Dreams- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 18, 2009)

seventeen-Winger (ha ha)


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

New Shoes - Paolo Nutini


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> seventeen-Winger (ha ha)


Not of this Earth- Joe Satriani


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Half A Block - Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> New Shoes - Paolo Nutini


Shelter Me- Cinderella



ruderalis88 said:


> Half A Block - Fun Lovin' Criminals


Kill the King- Megadeth


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Geek Stink Breath - Greenday


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Geek Stink Breath - Greenday


Hotter than Hell- Kiss


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Last Night - The Strokes


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Last Night - The Strokes


Take the long way Home- Supertramp


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 18, 2009)

El Cid - Leftfield


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> El Cid - Leftfield


Doctor Doctor-UFO


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## madcatter (Dec 18, 2009)

a horse with no name- America


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

madcatter said:


> a horse with no name- America


Eminence Front- The Who


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

Already been posted MindMelted....


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Already been posted MindMelted....


Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

madcatter said:


> a horse with no name- America


Essence- Steve Vai


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats not very nice now peter


As nice as it gets to that type of response...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Essence- Steve Vai


Everybody Loves the Funk - Village People


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Ocean - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Nookie - Limp Bizkit


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Everybody Loves The Funk - Village People


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Kim - Eminem


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 19, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Kim - Eminem


My dingle ling- Chuck Berry


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 19, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> My dingle ling- Chuck Berry


Give to Live- Sammy Hagar


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Give to Live- Sammy Hagar


Everybody Loves The Funk - Village People


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 19, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Everybody Loves The Funk - Village People


King Contrary Man- The Cult


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> King Contrary Man- The Cult


New York City - Village People


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 19, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> New York City - Village People


 
Yyz - Rush


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)

Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 19, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


 
Knoxville Girl- The Outlaws


----------



## Twiztid123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Legalize It -Kmk


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohoho. This'll be a first...

THE OCEAN BY LED *FUCKING* ZEPPELIN!!!!


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 19, 2009)

haha oh i'd never have thought of that one brevity!

New Candles - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 19, 2009)

Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 19, 2009)

Smoke Two Joints - Bob Marley

For my 500th POST! yeah yeah...

edit: woah, my last post was #420... sweet!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Smoke Two Joints - Bob Marley
> 
> For my 500th POST! yeah yeah...
> 
> edit: woah, my last post was #420... sweet!!


You only have 498 posts and Smoke Two Joints is not by Bob Marley, lol. Also, you just posted two random songs without paying any attention to the previous song. Fail x3


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> You only have 498 posts and Smoke Two Joints is not by Bob Marley, lol. Also, you just posted two random songs without paying any attention to the previous song. Fail x3


3 Minute Rule - Beastie Boys


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 20, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 20, 2009)

Yankee Rose-David Lee Roth(Diamond Dave)


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 20, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> Yankee Rose-David Lee Roth(Diamond Dave)



Everybody know my name - Keak da Sneak


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 20, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> Everybody know my name - Keak da Sneak


Earthquake- Little Boots


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 20, 2009)

East bound and down-Jerry Reed(smokey and the Bandit)


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 20, 2009)

Naive - the Kooks


----------



## ford442 (Dec 20, 2009)

Enlightened Evolution - Astral Projection


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 20, 2009)

New Math - Tom Lehrer


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 20, 2009)

Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 20, 2009)

Reflections Carried To Mirror - Canvas Solaris


----------



## madcatter (Dec 20, 2009)

Rudy -supertramp


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

could someone please explain the point of this thread, before i close it? thanks.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

It is to demonstrate songs... It exposes new music to us all... And we can show others what we are listening to as well.

Similar to the 'What are you listening to right now?' thread, but with rules. It's a game...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

it's the lamest thread ever and completely pointless. IMO


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's the lamest thread ever and completely pointless. IMO


Yeah, _much more pointless _than the 'What are you listening to RIGHT NOW' thread...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, _much more pointless _than the 'What are you listening to RIGHT NOW' thread...


that thread has links to videos. there is something there, at least. 


who really goes, "oh, i'm gonna google that song name, then try to find the song and listen to it"? 


it just seems like we could come up with something more creative. 

sorry.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

It's just a game. That is very much centered around music.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you serious? If Woodstock.Hippie's threads stay open, then I don't see why this would be closed.

How about "Bump if you're baked". Over half the threads in these forums are pointless.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Are you serious? If Woodstock.Hippie's threads stay open, then I don't see why this would be closed.
> 
> How about "Bump if you're baked". Over half the threads in these forums are pointless.


Yeah, definite 100% agreement on the Woodstock.Hippie comment.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

there were already several threads like this that were closed and most of you know it.

i did not realize it was sooooooooo important to so many of you. i just think we could come up with something better. but what ever.

cry or carry-on with your game, either way i don't care.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

so now we're gonna gang up on fellow members? and this isn't an attack? 

out of nowhere no less.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe they comparing pointlessness.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't care then why come in here and threaten to shut it down in the first place? Nobody's crying, we're just saying that we don't think it should be closed down based on some of the other threads we've seen.

I personally did not know that the last one had been closed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I believe they comparing pointlessness.


by throwing someone under the bus.

i get it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> If you don't care then why come in here and threaten to shut it down in the first place? Nobody's crying, we're just saying that we don't think it should be closed down based on some of the other threads we've seen.
> 
> I personally did not know that the last one had been closed.


i was kinda hoping i'd be your shining light.

sorry.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

If you like vulgar generalizations then I suppose you could put it that way.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 20, 2009)

I wasn't ripping on Woodstock.Hippie. Merely saying that most of his/her threads are pointless and impossible to understand.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> I wasn't ripping on Woodstock.Hippie. Merely saying that most of his/her threads are pointless and impossible to understand.


It's crypto-something... cryptograph or cryptogram... But I'm not going to read into anything... I'll read what it says. That's how I speak, that's how I read. It works on 99.99% of all posts, users, books, magazines, etc. All text. But Woodstock.Hippie's. Don't get me wrong, if I could understand the shit, then I'm sure I would find some value in it. But anyways, yes. It was the subject of pointlessness, not a personal attack... But if someone walked up to you and said the same shit that Woodstock.Hippie writes, I'm sure you as well as I would either turn around and walk away, or look at them weird, and say "What?"


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha yeah, sometimes when I'm really ripped I actually enjoy some of Woodstock.Hippie's posts, lol. But anyways, this thread has got way off-topic, so without further ado...

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

Nevermore - Queen


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 21, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nevermore - Queen


Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles [pronounced the Beht-uhls]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles [pronounced the Beht-uhls]


can we do it with clips? 



[youtube]KWEYwm1wrqY[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

You've got to hide your love away - The Beatles


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> can we do it with clips?


I like it it. Good idea.

[youtube]MCsYDZ2M04M[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]1QP-SIW6iKY[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

I've already posted this song but it's high time I re-iterated it!

[youtube]4lazdg-eqmQ[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]LJwS38YH1iw[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]1esOG6aUlX4[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 21, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

[youtube]3Dsz4dB6DuM[/youtube]

Posted before but worth it for the video.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 22, 2009)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles
> 
> [youtube]3Dsz4dB6DuM[/youtube]
> 
> Posted before but worth it for the video.


 
You're No Good- Van Halen


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You're No Good- Van Halen


Videos only now man...

[youtube]9bzmDFznVCM[/youtube]

[youtube]DCfWmNJt4D4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 22, 2009)

Do not know how to add


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Do not know how to add



Here ya go... +rep upon your first video... it's not hard to remember once you learn it the first time.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 22, 2009)

-[-youtube-]-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*i-CLZJixAKo*-[-/youtube-]-

The dashes are only there so the embedment doesn't take place, and only put the part of the Youtube song link that comes after the equal sign.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 22, 2009)

[youtube]wPlIw5lP49A[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 22, 2009)

Yall win,I am stupid.

Have a merry christmas and a happy new year


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 22, 2009)

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin

[youtube]0kNEo8OxrT8[/youtube]


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 22, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Here ya go... +rep upon your first video... it's not hard to remember once you learn it the first time.


I must be stupid because I tried it and still didnt work


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 22, 2009)

In the youtube link copy the what is after the equal sign.
Then put it together like this.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not hard everyone... MM can't figure it out, JimmyPot can't figure it out... It's black and white... There can be no errors... It's going to say ?v= and you just need what's after that. Then put it in between [youtube] and then [/ youtube] but use no spaces.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 23, 2009)

Nothin but a g thang - Snoop and Dre
[Youtube]QTnT2PiPcgs[/Youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 23, 2009)

Get A Haircut - George Thorogood

[youtube]_3l2Vo1z260[/youtube]


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 23, 2009)

Time-David Bowie [youtube]ROmdX7hXDdE[/youtube]I did it!!!!!!Thanks man


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 23, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> Time-David Bowie I did it!!!!!!Thanks man


Rep button in the top right.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 24, 2009)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant

[youtube]UA5MtAmT24g[/youtube]


----------



## gezzy da snowman (Dec 25, 2009)

cadillac commercial song


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think that's quite fair. Especially if there is no video for your song.What am I going to do about all my classical music?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eagles ~ Hotel California(live) Unplugged

[youtube]3KrJYdz7V7Q[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

I LOVE THAT VIDEO.  Best Selling Musical Act Of All Time. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 25, 2009)

[youtube]Ofr219xRAaU[/youtube]


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 25, 2009)

*No Name No. 5 - Elliott Smith*


[youtube]DPEvA9v6LzM[/youtube]


So does the next person have to start with a 5 or an "e" (as in "five")?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

5 - 6Gig

[youtube]SO4MiB_oQKA[/youtube]


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 25, 2009)

5 Minutes Alone - Pantera

[youtube]A3Txvt6tTKo[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 25, 2009)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

[youtube]pudOFG5X6uA[/youtube]


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spying Glass - Massive Attack*

[youtube]hFnhNYfoHOY[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

Bringing the Uncle Kracker up in this bitch...

[youtube]MSRAv8dLCxo[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 26, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Bringing the Uncle Kracker up in this bitch...
> 
> [youtube]MSRAv8dLCxo[/youtube]


Sick new avatar. +rep

Gangta's Paradise - Coolio

[youtube]YFK6H_CcuX8[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll keep 'er going...

Echoes - Pink Floyd 

[youtube]f88NZ1sxWX0[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 29, 2009)

Somebody to love ~ Queen
[youtube]bs1pTWfem38[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 1, 2010)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

[youtube]dz9JCuahXUs[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 1, 2010)

lets put the x in sex ~ KISS

[youtube]S-HrhdZGq4Q[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 2, 2010)

X Gon' Give It To Ya - DMX

[youtube]fGx6K90TmCI[/youtube]


----------



## bandit0037 (Jan 2, 2010)

Radical Habbits - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## madcatter (Jan 2, 2010)

Stranglehold- Ted Nugent


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 2, 2010)

Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique

[youtube]qggxTtnKTMo[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 8, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer

[youtube]lDK9QqIzhwk[/youtube]


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]k_AyE9mmz6I[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob Marley - Exodus

[youtube]0NHbOqmNVm8[/youtube]


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]wPlIw5lP49A[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 9, 2010)

[youtube]7lHQ_uZA6Vk[/youtube]


----------



## madcatter (Jan 9, 2010)

Redemption Song- Bob Marley


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 9, 2010)

Notoroious B.I.G. - Gimmie The Loot

[youtube]ZzvL4O3uomg[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 9, 2010)

Like how I did this "*T*wenty four seven*!"*

*[youtube]HykpDylJkTc[/youtube]*


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 9, 2010)

Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn

[youtube]07Y0cy-nvAg[/youtube]


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 9, 2010)

*No* rest for the wicked - cage the elephant


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 10, 2010)

a dog named chico said:


> *No* rest for the wicked - cage the elephant


It's called Ain't No Rest For The Wicked, lol, but fuckin' sick song! I'm gunna post the vid for it for people who haven't heard it.

[youtube]5t99bpilCKw[/youtube]

Day N' Nite - KiD CuDi

[youtube]WSWrepLjTKc[/youtube]


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

everydays a saturday- The grouch


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday - The Beatles

[youtube]ONXp-vpE9eU[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]btY7YaVVRRw[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 17, 2010)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

[youtube]aJW7-gvruic[/youtube]


----------



## The Next Peter Parker (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]c9BA5e2Of_U[/youtube]


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Jan 26, 2010)

Me Neither - Brad Paisley? Hey noone said we had to like the music.... Oh yah. The endings have to match. Mulligan!


----------



## xTOXICxLOLLIPOPx (Jan 26, 2010)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## ford442 (Jan 26, 2010)

Road Movie to Berlin - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 27, 2010)

[youtube]-mBilft7RiE[/youtube]


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 29, 2010)

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin

[youtube]DoF4Dsd1uRU[/youtube]


----------



## Ned Flanders (Jan 30, 2010)

[youtube]ZXhuso4OTG4[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just fucking found this
Badass cause i was their !!!
[youtube]a7rJAEvA-vk[/youtube]


----------

